

Why are there no great Windows 8 apps? Because of WinRT. A developers view - ig0r0
http://blog.kulman.sk/why-are-there-no-great-windows-8-apps-because-of-winrt-a-developers-view/

======
Ralz
Honestly there probably just wasn't enough time to add all these features to
WinRT before the release. I have heard that there will be a huge update in
WinRT API's in the future but for now you need to roll your own
implementation. I had a similar problem where I needed a sorted collection and
I thought that the API's would already have a method to sort but there wasn't
any. I ended up just rolling my own, which was a bit annoying but hey you
learn CS for a reason right?

You can encrypt your zip files using the crypto libraries. Here's a good
resouce
[http://code.msdn.microsoft.com/windowsapps/CryptoWinRT-54ff3...](http://code.msdn.microsoft.com/windowsapps/CryptoWinRT-54ff3d9f).
I was planning to do that with my app but I never got around to it.

